# Best wheel size for 69 judge?



## Real69gtojudge! (Aug 24, 2018)

I am looking to put on some classic cragers 5 spoke chrome on my current build 1969 gto judge. I am not a fan of rally 2 wheels and want a nice stance. What is the biggest widest wheel I can put on rear without tubbing or cutting? I would like smaller thinner front wheels to get the stance I am looking for. Any experience in this would be appreciated. I have attached picture of similar car with the look I am shooting for.

Thanks


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Real69gtojudge! said:


> I am looking to put on some classic cragers 5 spoke chrome on my current build 1969 gto judge. I am not a fan of rally 2 wheels and want a nice stance. What is the biggest widest wheel I can put on rear without tubbing or cutting? I would like smaller thinner front wheels to get the stance I am looking for. Any experience in this would be appreciated. I have attached picture of similar car with the look I am shooting for.
> 
> Thanks


 I think if you will have the rear raised. Pretty much any size. If you want to tuck them under the quarter then 8-9" 4.5 backset With 255 tires are about max. any wheel place will tell you if they will fit or not. they will not recommend anything that will not fit unless you insist.


----------



## Real69gtojudge! (Aug 24, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Real69gtojudge! said:


> I am looking to put on some classic cragers 5 spoke chrome on my current build 1969 gto judge. I am not a fan of rally 2 wheels and want a nice stance. What is the biggest widest wheel I can put on rear without tubbing or cutting? I would like smaller thinner front wheels to get the stance I am looking for. Any experience in this would be appreciated. I have attached picture of similar car with the look I am shooting for.
> 
> Thanks


Rear wheel size, 18x10 with a 5" backspace, tire size 275/45R18 is 27.7" tall, 275/50r18 is 28.8" tall, the factory tires were 26" tall. 
275 = 10.75" sectional width, 45 series will have a sidewall height of 4.8" and 50 series will have a sidewall height of 5.4"

Front wheel size, 18X7 with a 4.5 backspace, tire size 205/50R18 is 26" tall, tire size = 8" sectional width, 4" sidewall height

Cragar may not offer 18" wheels, check with Boyd Coddington or American Racing for Cragar style wheels, if this is the size you like have your wheel and tire guy verify fitment before buying,


----------



## Real69gtojudge! (Aug 24, 2018)

Thank you for the info!


----------

